# Is it possible ultrasound tech was wrong about boy gender at 15.5 weeks?



## hopeforgirl12

Hi,
We are wondering if the ultrasound tech was wrong about saying our baby is a boy. She did point out a protrusion which to me I just assumed was a boy. But at 15 weeks 5 days isn't possible that would be swollen girl parts? We never found out with our other 2, so this was our first experience with gender determination. She didn't give us a photo or anything and barely spent anytime other then saying.. "boy", "no mistake". It was a 2d scan. I just really felt this pregnancy was so different then our 2 previous ones (both boys) and have had vivid dreams about giving birth to a baby girl before the u/s. Needless to say, all the OWT say girl.. I even did the drano and baking soda test.. I know.. I know.. so ridiculous. I know that may not mean anything, I just can't shake the feeling that she was wrong though. On top of it we now heard 3 stories of people close to us that were told boy early on only to learn it was a girl after 20 weeks.. and one at birth! I keep having dreams of a little girl, but now I wonder if my mind is playing tricks on me. The only one that I had around 12 weeks was so vivid of a complete labor and then delivery of a baby girl I saw clear as day. Anyone have an experience where an ultrasound before 20 weeks was wrong about boy gender? Thank you!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Anything is possible most places don't gender scan til 16 weeks. Do you get another scan anyway? If so, I would wait it out til then. One of the reasons I'm not finding out.....I doubt they'll get in wrong in the delivery room. Lol


----------



## hopeforgirl12

yes, we are going to do one at 21 weeks. They moved my due date twice, so I should have been in 16th week.. but then when we went realized we were really still in the 15th and they just hadn't changed our appt. We didn't find out before, I kind of wish we didn't this time now. She was so forceful about it, barely gave us a choice. It was bizarre. Put on top of it we were both certain it was a girl because of how different this pregnancy has been then it was with our 2 sons. When we had our first son I knew he was a boy even though we never found out, with the second I thought maybe a girl, I think in my gut though I really knew boy but was trying to convince myself otherwise.. but this one, I'm telling you just screamed girl. All the nauseousness, symptom after symptom.. even a psychic (long story random psychic at a party) told me girl. I'm just so confused.


----------



## bananaz

It's always possible the sonographer made a mistake but from what I understand, the genitalia should be readily recognizable at around 16 weeks (assuming the baby is being cooperative). Not to mention that it's a lot more common for boys to be mistaken as girls than the other way around.

Personally I would be inclined to trust the ultrasound over old wives' tales and dreams, but that's probably because I know several people who felt very strongly they were having one sex or the other, only to find out that that wasn't the case :shrug: At least you have another scan coming up!


----------



## Anna2808

At 14 week 5 days we were told boy, at 20 weeks private scan we were told girl... We are trying to save up for a 3D scan to confirm


----------



## CharlotteLove

yes, totally. two of my friends who had scans that early were told wrong (one was told girl and it was boy, the other the opposite).


----------



## littlemamana

I'm sure it could be possible that the sonographer was wrong... however, having all of the old wive's tales symptoms means nothing. They are simply that: Old wives tales. I had ALL of the supposedly tell-tale signs of having a girl and my baby is a boy so be careful about putting stock into those. Also, try to not get your hopes up too high for a girl. I know you are really hoping for one from your nick but gender disappointment is an awful feeling to have about your child. I'm sure you will love him/her either way. :hugs:


----------



## LittleOnes

Yes, virtually anything is possible. 

A friend was told at 12 weeks they suspected a boy, then at 16 weeks at a different place it was 'definitely' a boy, and at 20 weeks oops! It was a girl!! 

Thing is its still pretty small, ultrasounds arent perfect, and yes, amazingly girl parts can be mistaken for boy parts.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

at 14+2 we were told a boy and at 20 wks we are now a girl and has been confirmed many times after that we are team pink. deff don't get anything till your 20 wk scan here is the pic that we got when she said boy!
 



Attached Files:







14wks 001.jpg
File size: 126.6 KB
Views: 251


----------



## babybrums

My doc won't even do one until 22-24 weeks. At 15/16 weeks, it's too easy to confuse the two.


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Here's a question....of those who've had genders confused, has anyone had a 3D ultrasound at around 15 weeks? I'm having one tomorrow specifically to find out the gender, but these stories are making me nervous. I'm thinking with the 3D scan, it's pretty hard for the pros to make a mistake.


----------



## mommylam

I have had a VERY different pregnancy this time also....although my 3 previous boy pregnancies were very different from each other too and this one is also a boy! They don't normally get boy gender wrong but it does happen. The pic I got at 15 weeks 6 days was unmistakely boy parts! We were hoping for a girl too as we have 3 boys......but I'm now excited to be a mommy to 4 little princes!!!!

Mine was a 3d/4d scan but they did gender while in 2d. I was told my 2nd son was a boy at 14 weeks so I'm pretty confident that my little boy will stay a little boy this time too!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I think the different pregnancies are kind of an old wives tale in a way too, it doesn't usually determine gender as you can have 2 girls but have 2 different pregnancies.

Honestly I think you found out gender super early and its possible its not correct. But it could very well be. I had a very clear gender determination at 18 weeks. I would just suck it up and wait it out until your next one. Either way people are going to tell you horror stories the whole time about confused genders and being told incorrectly. It just happens. I would TRY not to stress about it if you can :)


----------



## hopeforgirl12

Thanks everyone! And yes, of course we are very happy to have a third boy as well. Our first two are just amazing, and great friends.. so if it's a third boy I'm sure he will be very welcome. I guess it was more out of just having the "rug pulled out from under me" type of feeling. Especially, without being given the potty shot, or any explanation.. but it did look like it was a boy from what we saw. Of course since then I've seen tons of ultrasounds online of girls that early that looked like boys, and of course now heard of all these people we know who had mistaken gender.. but seems like the majority of people are told the right thing. It must be the hope for being able to experience having a daughter as well that must be influencing all my dreams!!


----------



## KendraNoell

All my dreams were about girls too and so were hubby's so imagine my surprise... lol


----------



## Jennifurball

When I went for my private 4D scan at 16+5, we saw something poking out from under the cord, which was stuck between the legs and she said "ooh look there is something sticking out there" so we thought boy, but then later she said girl, so I spent 3 weeks doubting that because of the sticky out bit, but she was confirmed a girl at 20 weeks. The clitoris is quite swollen at that stage I think but I only saw the sticky out thing in 4D.


----------



## hopeforgirl12

I tried to reply to this twice, but didn't realize I wasn't allowed to post a link. 
The dreams though are just so frustrating! I had another one last night of dh holding a newborn wrapped in a pink blanket.. they've just been about a girl night after night! I'm not sure why our ultrasound tech didn't switch to 4d, I just looked at my other 2 sons U/S from the same time and we have a 4d shot of both of them.. also, she didn't explain anything or point to anything.. just the bits between the legs, and didn't give us a potty shot! It's been making me just rack my brain ever since. There is a post on babycenter that I can't include here since I got blocked for doing so.. the woman had a very convincing boy shot before 16 weeks, and it was clearly a girl a week and a half later. I will try to attach the jpegs here. I mean the almost 16 week shot totally screams boy! And that's what I would say we saw, she went back at 17.5 weeks and it's such a different story...
 



Attached Files:







mistakenboy.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 305









girl17weeks.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 250


----------



## hopeforgirl12

These people also found out their 16 week "boy" shown in this pic.. was a girl at 20 weeks. Crazy, right?
 



Attached Files:







thisturnedouttobeagirl.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 319


----------



## jenniferttc1

I had one done at 15+6 and he was def. a boy at 20 weeks.
Sure they can be wrong, even at 20 weeks. 
I wouldnt start buying blue until your forsure though. And wouldn't think its a girl from dreams and old wives tales, I had the same thing lol and I was soooo wrong.


----------



## KendraNoell

Well now you've got me worried but this was my 18 week...
 



Attached Files:







weewee.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 184


----------



## Wantapink1

At 15+ weeks there is no mistaking boy parts at all - so of they have said boy then most proberly is a boy x


----------

